# Tag Cloud



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2007)

A new optional feature has been added every time you create a thread. It allows you to "tag" the thread with the keywords that describe the thread. You add a comma seperated list of tags like:

federal, vision, doug, wilson, arrogant

This then allows the thread to be tagged. This creates what is called a "folksonomy". Traditional categorization (aka taxonomy) is good but it is not good at finding the interrelationship between things that large number of people tagging content will find at times. By tagging your content, you are making the content on the site more easily accessible to others.

With overy 300,000 posts in this forum it was pretty cool to see the site's overall "tag cloud" take shape. You can see the cloud in the lower right hand corner of the home page. Words like church, Christ, reformed and the like are big relative to other words. The bigger the word, the more it appears throughout the site. Thus, if you look at our tag cloud you can get a good idea what this site is about.

Again, this is optional but please consider helping out others by adding a tag or two whenever appropriate. I didn't think this post had an appropriate tag so I didn't add one. Also, don't add keywords like "the", "is", "and" or other common words - just the "meat and potatoes".

Thanks!

Rich


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

Why is the text different sizes on the home page?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Why is the text different sizes on the home page?





> ...Words like church, Christ, reformed and the like are big relative to other words. The bigger the word, the more it appears throughout the site. Thus, if you look at our tag cloud you can get a good idea what this site is about...



The larger the font, the more often that tag appears throughout the site. Church and Christian are very large because they are the most common tags sitewide.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

Can one go back and add tags to a thread already created?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Can one go back and add tags to a thread already created?



Yes, and I would encourage that. The automatic tagging was less than perfect and created a number of superflous tags. I'm not sure if the tagging is locked when the thread is closed. Part of the problem with being an Admin is the ability to test features completely.


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2007)

So if I started a thread about Bob Vigneault, I could add tags like:

rock star, hip, da bomb and male model?

Cool!


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool stuff, I am hoping to look at this type of metadata in my Masters thesis....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> So if I started a thread about Bob Vigneault, I could add tags like:
> 
> rock star, hip, da bomb and male model?
> 
> Cool!



The funny thing is that Bob is actually a pretty popular tag already.


----------

